# Diavoli serie tv: su Sky dal 17 aprile



## fabri47 (16 Aprile 2020)

Arriva *Diavoli*, la serie tv sul mondo della finanza e tratto dal romanzo "I Diavoli" dell'economista *Guido Maria Brera* (noto anche per essere il marito della conduttrice Rai Caterina Balivo).

La fiction, diretta da Nick Hurran e Jan Maria Michelini e prodotta da Sky Italia e Lux Vide, ha nel cast i seguenti attori: *Alessandro Borghi*, *Kasia Smutniak* e *Patrick Dempsey*. 

La prima delle cinque puntate previste, andrà in onda *venerdì 17 aprile*, dalle 21:15, su *Sky Atlantic* (canale 110 di Sky).


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriva *Diavoli*, la serie tv sul mondo della finanza e tratto dal romanzo "I Diavoli" dell'economista *Guido Maria Brera* (noto anche per essere il marito della conduttrice Rai Caterina Balivo).
> 
> La fiction, diretta da Nick Hurran e Jan Maria Michelini e prodotta da Sky Italia e Lux Vide, ha nel cast i seguenti attori: *Alessandro Borghi*, *Kasia Smutniak* e *Patrick Dempsey*.
> 
> La prima delle cinque puntate previste, andrà in onda *venerdì 17 aprile*, dalle 21:15, su *Sky Atlantic* (canale 110 di Sky).



La pubblicità ispira..Dempsey ottimo attore molto sottovalutato solo perché è emerso con una serie TV spazzatura (ma anche clooney eh..)


----------



## fabri47 (16 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La pubblicità ispira..Dempsey ottimo attore molto sottovalutato solo perché è emerso con una *serie TV spazzatura* (ma anche clooney eh..)


Partono tutti da lì, o dalle soap opera. Non è la prima volta.

La serie tv interessa anche a me e la vedrò, anche se c'è il rischio di mappazzone visto il tema complesso. Speriamo di no.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2020)

Non ho ben capito la trama, qualcuno si?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriva *Diavoli*, la serie tv sul mondo della finanza e tratto dal romanzo "I Diavoli" dell'economista *Guido Maria Brera* (noto anche per essere il marito della conduttrice Rai Caterina Balivo).
> 
> La fiction, diretta da Nick Hurran e Jan Maria Michelini e prodotta da Sky Italia e Lux Vide, ha nel cast i seguenti attori: *Alessandro Borghi*, *Kasia Smutniak* e *Patrick Dempsey*.
> 
> La prima delle cinque puntate previste, andrà in onda *venerdì 17 aprile*, dalle 21:15, su *Sky Atlantic* (canale 110 di Sky).



Nonostante io sia anche un cinefilo (vedrò all’incirca una decina di film al mese mai visionati da me prima, senza contare le revisioni) ormai le serie tv hanno superato il cinema sotto quasi ogni aspetto. Ne sto recuperando di magnifiche (oltre a finirne alcune praticamente interminabili come the walking dead e supernatural).

Sono finiti i tempi delle serie tv come mediocri sceneggiati che si sviluppavano attorno al canovaccio del “monster of the week”, oggi molte hanno trame e sviluppo dei personaggi che per il cinema sono praticamente irraggiungibili (anche a causa del minor tempo concesso ai film per svilupparli).


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nonostante io sia anche un cinefilo (vedrò all’incirca una decina di film al mese mai visionati da me prima, senza contare le revisioni) ormai le serie tv hanno superato il cinema sotto quasi ogni aspetto. Ne sto recuperando di magnifiche (oltre a finirne alcune praticamente interminabili come the walking dead e supernatural).
> 
> Sono finiti i tempi delle serie tv come mediocri sceneggiati che si sviluppavano attorno al canovaccio del “monster of the week”, oggi molte hanno trame e sviluppo dei personaggi che per il cinema sono praticamente irraggiungibili (anche a causa del minor tempo concesso ai film per svilupparli).



Non sono d'accordo..la magia e la qualità del cinema restano inarrivabili per me..

Inoltre le serie TV sono figlie di questi tempi "usa e getta"...sono buone per una visione e basta (massimo due toh)..il cinema invece crea film immortali che anche dopo 40 anni sono ancora guardati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo..la magia e la qualità del cinema restano inarrivabili per me..
> 
> Inoltre le serie TV sono figlie di questi tempi "usa e getta"...sono buone per una visione e basta (massimo due toh)..il cinema invece crea film immortali che anche dopo 40 anni sono ancora guardati



Era come dici tu, un tempo. Ora non più. La qualità di molte serie Tv uscite negli ultimi 15 anni (specie negli ultimi 10, ma già dal 2005 c’è stato un boost notevole) è all’altezza del miglior cinema, e anzi, secondo me si prestano a più revisioni, avendo una trama più complessa di molti film e soggetta a più livelli di lettura.

Le serie tv di alto livello sono un fenomeno relativamente recente, fino a pochi lustri fa (eccetto alcune eccezioni come i segreti di Twin Peaks, che è un capolavoro che al tempo mi fece sognare e che avrò rivisto cinque volte, per non parlare poi dei Soprano) erano davvero spazzatura, su questo non ci piove, nemmeno potevano essere paragonate. Per il 99% erano davvero robaccia. Oggi attirano attori e registi da grande schermo, invece, cosa impensabile un tempo. La qualità si è alzata enormemente.

Non si può al momento fare un paragone col cinema in senso storico perché il cinema ha avuto decenni di grandezza, la tv no (quindi è normale che il cinema abbia capolavori di 40, 50, 60 anni fa ancora fantastici mentre non si possa dire lo stesso del piccolo schermo) ma sono sicuro che molte serie tv di questi anni resteranno immortali quanto alcuni leggendari film. E lo dico da amante anche del cinema, eh. Ne avrò visti qualche migliaio nella mia vita (di cui alcuni rivisti decine di volte), ma la qualità della trama di alcune serie tv odierne e soprattutto lo sviluppo dei personaggi fa paura. 

Semmai quello che si può dire è che le serie tv difficilmente potranno toccare i picchi delle autentiche leggende del cinema come Arancia Meccanica o Essi Vivono (per citare due tra i miei film preferiti che rivedo quasi ogni anno) ma se parliamo di livello medio e alto per me hanno già raggiunto un livello superiore. 

Poi chiaro, ognuno può pensarla come vuole, ma anche Friedkin, il regista dell’Esorcista, ha affermato che, a suo parere, oggi le serie tv siano in molti casi superiori al cinema.

Per quanto riguarda poi il “vanno bene per una visione e basta”, si ci pensi, questo vale anche per la stragrande maggioranza dei film. Io su migliaia di film che ho visto ne ho poche decine (a memoria, così su due piedi, potrei citarne facilmente una trentina che ho rivisto un sacco di volte, ma quasi tutti gli altri li ho visti una volta, più raramente due) che ho rivisto e rivedo ancora volentieri. L’eccellenza, il capolavoro, è sempre raro, per definizione, in entrambi i media (mentre un tempo nella tv era addirittura rarissimo e, prima di Twin Peaks, opera praticamente FONDATIVA per quanto riguarda le serie tv concepite come le concepiamo oggi -e che solo tre lustri dopo cominciò ad avere ottimi successori, fatta eccezione per il Soprano- , l’eccellenza era addirittura assente, perché concepite come prodotto d’intrattenimento di basso livello, con attori inguardabili e piagate dallo stupidissimo formato “monster of the week”, oltre che da una caratterizzazione dei personaggi che spesso definire monocromatica era eufemistico).

Poi sia chiaro, essendo arte il gusto personale è incontestabile, però ecco, definirle “prodotto usa e getta” quando ci hanno regalato capolavori come Breaking Bad, i segreti di Twin Peaks, Sons of Anarchy, il Trono di Spade, Vikings, Stranger Things (lo sto vedendo in questo periodo è una roba assurda, un capolavoro vero), Better Call Saul, Supernatural (qui è un po’ soggettivo, ma sarà che lo seguo da 15 anni, sarà che me ne sono innamorato subito, ma per me è un capolavoro, anche se oggettivamente sta un gradino sotto agli autentici capolavori del piccolo schermo), i Soprano, Stargate SG1, The Shield, The Witcher e molte altre opere di qualità assoluta che ho visto (non mi metto a citarle tutte, ci vorrebbe troppo a citare tutte quelle che mi sono rimaste impresse, ad esempio mi sembra un crimine lasciare fuori how i met your mother ma come ho detto se dovessi citarle tutte faremmo notte  ) , beh, mi pare obiettivamente ingeneroso, fermo restando che si possa (del tutto legittimamente, anche perché il cinema ha comunque dei punti di forza che il piccolo schermo non avrà mai, così come il cinema non potrà mai portare sul grande schermo un character development paragonabile a quello delle migliori serie) eccome preferire il cinema, e ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Era come dici tu, un tempo. Ora non più. La qualità di molte serie Tv uscite negli ultimi 15 anni (specie negli ultimi 10, ma già dal 2005 c’è stato un boost notevole) è all’altezza del miglior cinema, e anzi, secondo me si prestano a più revisioni, avendo una trama più complessa di molti film è soggetta a più livelli di lettura.
> 
> Le serie tv di alto livello sono un fenomeno relativamente recente, fino a pochi lustri fa (eccetto alcune eccezioni come i segreti di Twin Peaks, che è un capolavoro che al tempo mi fece sognare e che avrò rivisto cinque volte, per non parlare poi dei Soprano) erano davvero spazzatura, su questo non ci piove, nemmeno potevano essere paragonate. Per il 99% erano davvero robaccia. Oggi attirano attori e registi da grande schermo, invece, cosa impensabile un tempo. La qualità si è alzata enormemente.
> 
> ...



Allora sulla rivedibilità il film ha un enorme vantaggio, dura poco. Se una sera non so che cavolo fare metto su un film, non guardo un episodio random di una serie TV..questo mi pare ovvio..In questo caso si salvano alcune serie TV che sono ad episodi slegati e tutto sommato sono anche carina da vedere (una di grande qualità è Law&Order, la versione orginale..anche lì ottimi attori come Jerry Orbach e Sam Waterston..molti amano ancora oggi la Signora in giallo)

Sulla qualità io parlo di "vette" ovviamente..so bene che molte serie tv ormai hanno raggiunto e superato il livello di molto cinema..ma di fronte ai capolavori del cinema, non c'è storia..

Parliamo di film che hanno battute che restano per sempre, musiche memorabili, personaggi indimenticabili..

LE serie TV per quanto ben fatte e per quanto vadano a fondo nella trama e nella caratterizzazione restano sempre un prodotto che finisce per allungare il brodo e annacquare un po' il tutto..l'esempio più limpido credo rimarrà in eterno LOST, partita come capolavoro e finita come una put...ta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora sulla rivedibilità il film ha un enorme vantaggio, dura poco. Se una sera non so che cavolo fare metto su un film, non guardo un episodio random di una serie TV..questo mi pare ovvio..In questo caso si salvano alcune serie TV che sono ad episodi slegati e tutto sommato sono anche carina da vedere (una di grande qualità è Law&Order, la versione orginale..anche lì ottimi attori come Jerry Orbach e Sam Waterston..molti amano ancora oggi la Signora in giallo)
> 
> Sulla qualità io parlo di "vette" ovviamente..so bene che molte serie tv ormai hanno raggiunto e superato il livello di molto cinema..ma di fronte ai capolavori del cinema, non c'è storia..
> 
> ...



Infatti Lost ha quell’enorme problema e ce l’hanno pure altre. Tanto più una Serie riesce a discostarsene tanto più verrà giudicata di alto livello come prodotto finito, su questo non ci piove. Venne addirittura creato un modo di dire, il salto dello squalo, quando si dice “this series has jumped the shark” ci si riferisce proprio ad un punto dopo il quale “nulla è stato più come prima”, la cosa curiosa è che tale espressione risale ad Happy Days (roba che ho sempre aborrito onestamente, per me è uno dei simboli della tv prima dell’epoca d’oro, cioè un prodotto magari divertente da guardare a tempo perso ma che non può nemmeno per scherzo essere accostato, anche solo ipoteticamente, al cinema): praticamente dopo un episodio nel quale Fonzie saltò sopra ad uno squalo iniziò, secondo i fans della serie, il declino di Happy Days, e da lì in poi tale espressione verrà usata per indicare per l’appunto il momento del declino anche di altre serie, come quella da te citata, cioè Lost. Scoprii l’uso di questa espressione su un forum straniero riguardante il Milan, dove si diceva che il Milan “jumped the shark” nel 2012 e altri invece ritenevano che l’avesse fatto nell’immediato post-Atene, quindi viene usata anche per altri ambiti. 



Riguardo alla durata quello infatti è un vantaggio del cinema, anche se quando voglio riguardarmi una serie Tv non ho troppi problemi, essendo la durata degli episodi di 45/50/55 minuti il tempo per riguardarne diversi episodi a settimana fino ad arrivare, col tempo, alla fine, lo si trova (anche perché almeno un giorno a settimana dove hai tempo per fare binge-Watching e guardarne 7/8 di fila di episodi lo trovo, quando ne sento il bisogno  , ad esempio la prima serie di Stranger Things la feci fuori in una giornata) però si, di sicuro un film ti richiede meno investimento di tempo.

Se mi parli di vette assolute infatti sono d’accordo con te, al momento la tv ha superato (in diversi casi, non in tutti, ovviamente) il cinema nei prodotti di livello medio, medio-alto e alto ma non riesce ancora ad arrivare alla assoluta leggenda di alcuni capolavori immortali. Anche se roba come Breaking Bad non è molto lontana da quel livello, secondo me, opera sontuosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti Lost ha quell’enorme problema e ce l’hanno pure altre. Tanto più una Serie riesce a discostarsene tanto più verrà giudicata di alto livello come prodotto finito, su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Riguardo alla durata infatti è un vantaggio del cinema, anche se quando voglio riguardarmi una serie Tv non ho troppi problemi, essendo la durata degli episodi di 45/50/55 minuti il tempo per riguardarne diversi episodi a settimana fino ad arrivare, col tempo, alla fine, lo si trova (anche perché almeno un giorno a settimana dove hai tempo per fare binge-Watching e guardarne 7/8 di fila di episodi lo trovo, quando ne sento il bisogno  , ad esempio la prima serie di Stranger Things la feci fuori in una giornata) però si, di sicuro un film ti richiede meno investimento di tempo.
> 
> Se mi parli di vette assolute infatti sono d’accordo con te, al momento la tv ha superato (in diversi casi, non in tutti, ovviamente) il cinema nei prodotti di livello medio, medio-alto e alto ma non riesce ancora ad arrivare alla assoluta leggenda di alcuni capolavori immortali. Anche se roba come Breaking Bad non è molto lontana da quel livello, secondo me, opera sontuosa.



Io sono rimasto stregato dalla prima serie di true detective..McConaughey ai livelli di Dallas Buyers Cub


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono rimasto stregato dalla prima serie di true detective..McConaughey ai livelli di Dallas Buyers Cub



La prima serie di True detective è un capolavoro, la seconda mi ha deluso invece, purtroppo. 

Ma la prima era di una qualità assoluta.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sono rimasto stregato dalla prima serie di true detective..McConaughey ai livelli di Dallas Buyers Cub



la prima è stato un capolavoro assoluto.
la seconda no. bocciata. la terza ha recuperato.

Effettivamente sono anche io dell'opinione che ormai alcune serie han raggiunto picchi superiori al cinema. anche i migliori attori infatti ormai sono protagonisti nelle serie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> la prima è stato un capolavoro assoluto.
> la seconda no. bocciata. la terza ha recuperato.
> 
> Effettivamente sono anche io dell'opinione che ormai alcune serie han raggiunto picchi superiori al cinema. anche i migliori attori infatti ormai sono protagonisti nelle serie.



A me non è piaciuta molto nemmeno la terza..la prima era proprio tutto un altro livello


----------



## Raryof (16 Aprile 2020)

In streaming si trovano i primi due episodi pre-air già da ieri.. (come sempre succede).


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriva *Diavoli*, la serie tv sul mondo della finanza e tratto dal romanzo "I Diavoli" dell'economista *Guido Maria Brera* (noto anche per essere il marito della conduttrice Rai Caterina Balivo).
> 
> La fiction, diretta da Nick Hurran e Jan Maria Michelini e prodotta da Sky Italia e Lux Vide, ha nel cast i seguenti attori: *Alessandro Borghi*, *Kasia Smutniak* e *Patrick Dempsey*.
> 
> La prima delle cinque puntate previste, andrà in onda *venerdì 17 aprile*, dalle 21:15, su *Sky Atlantic* (canale 110 di Sky).



Lars Mikkelsen  in House of Cards mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2020)

mi da' di cavolata questa serie


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2020)

*Guido Maria Brera e la moglie Caterina Balivo hanno annunciato che quest'ultima farà un apparizione in un episodio della serie di questa prima stagione.*


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi da' di cavolata questa serie



confermo impressione dopo aver visto le prime due puntate,non la continuerò.
Atlantic mi sta deludendo parecchio questa stagione nelle produzioni sky


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2020)

Io ho guardato il primo episodio e non è mi è dispiaciuto, ha potenziale.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2020)

Non è male. Magari non accessibile a tutti, ma molto ben fatta e personaggi molto ben caratterizzati. Peccato per gli ascolti molto bassi.

Continuerò a seguirla, a differenza di ZeroZeroZero che non mi colpì affatto e dopo la prima puntata l'ho abbandonato.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2020)

Stasera dovrebbe essere la puntata dove appare Caterina  .


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera dovrebbe essere la puntata dove appare Caterina  .



Quinto e sesto episodio stasera?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quinto e sesto episodio stasera?


Si. Altre due puntate e poi finisce.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2020)

Ultima puntata stasera. A me finora è piaciuta abbastanza e Borghi è eccezionale nella parte.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo..la magia e la qualità del cinema restano inarrivabili per me..
> 
> Inoltre le serie TV sono figlie di questi tempi "usa e getta"...sono buone per una visione e basta (massimo due toh)..il cinema invece crea film immortali che anche dopo 40 anni sono ancora guardati



La preferenza tra film e serie TV dipende da molti fattori, ovviamente i film hanno il grande vantaggio di poter essere diffusi anche nelle sale creare ad hoc, mentre le serie TV hanno dalla loro un maggior approfondimento dei personaggi.
Io non farei neanche il paragone, si tratta di due prodotti estremamente differenti... È comunque opportuno rilevare quanto le serie TV siano migliorate e si siano rivalutate, negli ultimi anni.
Una volta erano costellate solo di attori semisconosciuti o famosi ma a fine carriera, fortunatamente oggi non è più così.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La preferenza tra film e serie TV dipende da molti fattori, ovviamente i film hanno il grande vantaggio di poter essere diffusi anche nelle sale creare ad hoc, mentre le serie TV hanno dalla loro un maggior approfondimento dei personaggi.
> Io non farei neanche il paragone, si tratta di due prodotti estremamente differenti... È comunque opportuno rilevare quanto le serie TV siano migliorate e si siano rivalutate, negli ultimi anni.
> Una volta erano costellate solo di attori semisconosciuti o famosi ma a fine carriera, fortunatamente oggi non è più così.


Al giorno d'oggi per un attore sono più un traguardo le serie tv e le fiction che i film. Al cinema, eccetto quando si tratta di Zalone e brand e registi forti per quanto riguarda le altre nazioni, non ci va più nessuno.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2020)

Che finale! 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale lo vedo aperto, speriamo in un seguito. Sarà interessante vedere se Massimo Ruggero riuscirà ad essere un banchiere buono come dice di voler essere, oppure un "diavolo" come il suo predecessore Dominic.


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2020)

Io ho finito di vederla martedì (pre-air) e sì, mi è piaciuta molto.


----------



## Tsitsipas (29 Maggio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La prima serie di True detective è un capolavoro, la seconda mi ha deluso invece, purtroppo.
> 
> Ma la prima era di una qualità assoluta.



La prima è di grandissimo livello. Poi mi è piaciuta la terza. la seconda invece l'ho mollata subito.

Comunque tra le grandi serie tv io metto sempre Fargo. come dici tu Twin Peaks è la pietra miliare di tutto. Parliamo di 32-33 anni fa, roba da visionari, come è Lynch


----------

